# سؤال محيرني



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي سؤال بفكر فيه من مده 
المفروض مين يدور علي مين 
يعني المفروض انا اللي ادور علي ربنا 
ولا المفروض ربنا هو اللي يدور عليا 
زي ما دور علي السامريه ومشي من اليهوديه الي الجليل عشان يقصد يمر بالسامره عشان يقابل المرأه السامريه لانه كان عطشان لخلاصها 
بالرغم  من اني بحاول ما زعلش ربنا في امور حياتي بس احيانا بحس ان مش قريبه من  ربنا او بمعني  there is a distance between me and god​


----------



## soul & life (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سلامتك من الحيرة
هو سؤال محير فعلا احيانا بشعر اننا مهما فعلنا بنكون بعاد عن ربنا 
لكن احيانا بشعر انه تانيب ضميرى والروح القدس دايما بيحفزنى علشان اطور من حياتى الروحية واقرب اكتر يعنى لو صليت  منساش اقرا فى الانجيل وهكذا
لكن انا هنتظر معاكى اجابة  من اساتذتنا  اكيد اجابتهم هتفيدنا كتير


----------



## AdmanTios (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*التحليل علي لسان سيدنا " ذهبي الفم "*





​


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام من ملك السلام المحب العشارين والخطاة ويبحث عن الضال، مكتوب:


أي إنسان منكم له مئة خروف وأضاع واحداً منها ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده... ويأتي إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم أفرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال (لوقا  15: 4 و6)
 وأطلب الضال واسترد المطرود وأُجبر الكسير وأعصب الجريح وأُبيد السمين والقوي وأرعاها بعدل (حزقيال  34:  16)
 ضللت كشاة ضالة أطلب عبدك لأني لم انس وصاياك (مزمور  119:  176)
هناك نقطتين هامتان للغاية في الموضوع، في البداية الله يبحث عن الإنسان لأنه هو صاحب المبادرة: [ ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يُعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي ] (يوحنا 15: 16)
فالرب منذ البداية هو الذي يجذبنا ويفتح أعيننا، وعلينا أن نتجاوب مع النعمة التي يعطيها لنا، لأن السبب الرئيسي في شعورنا ببعد الله عنا وأن هناك مسافة بيننا وبينه هو عدم تجاوبنا معه بالتوبة المستمرة والخضوع لوصيته حسب ما أعطانا من نعمه لنحيا بها، يعني مش بقدراتنا الخاصة...

ففي بداية الطريق الروحي نشعر بدعوة الله لنا ونستجيب فنفرح ونُسر جداً، لكن ونحن في الطريق أحيانا لا ننتبه لخطواتنا بالرغم من التحذيرات الإلهية، فنعمل مثل الابن الذي ترك بيته واهله وذهب لكوره بعيدة، هنا الأب لا يفتش عن ابنه بل يظل منتظر رجوعه، لأن الابن هنا يعرف أباه ويعرف ما كان متمتعاً به ولا يحتاج ان يعرفه أيبوه شيء لأنه هو الذي ترك مكانه، لكن نجد أن الابن الضال عاد إلى نفسه، وتذكر بيت أبيه بعد ما تمرمرت نفسه، وهو الذي قال أقوم الآن واذهب إلى أبي، فهنا الابن هو الذي عاد إلى نفسه ليطلب أبيه فقام وتحرك نحوه، وهو لازال بعيد أول لما رآه أبوه آتي إليه فركض نحوه ليحتضنه ويرده لرتبته الأولى التي فقدها بسبب عدم تحفزة وضعف تفكيره في عدم حكمة...

لذلك الذي عرف الله ودخل في شركة معه يختلف عن الذي لم يتذوق بعد النعمة، ففي حالة الخروف الضال الله يفتش إلى أن يجده، لأنه اعطى مثل الخروف لأنه بسهولة ممكن يتوه، ولا يعرف أو يعي ما يفعل بدقة لذلك يفتش عن الضال اللي مش عارف المجد الذي له مستتر في الله، ولكن في مثل الابن الضال الذي يعرف اباه جيداً ولا يحتاج ان يخبره عنه أحد، فالابن هنا هو الذي يفتش عن أبيه ويعود إليه بالتوبة وتغيير القلب... وهذا هو ما قاله الرب في المثلين ليُعلمنا فنفهم ونحيا، [ مثل الخروف الضال ومثل الابن الضال ]... اتمنى أن أكون وفقت في توصيل الإجابة حسب إعلان الإنجيل.​


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *التحليل علي لسان سيدنا " ذهبي الفم "*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طب ازاي اقدر اسمع صوته او بيدعوني وانا مش بستجيب يعني لو حضرتك قولت لي تسمعي صوته في قراءة الانجيل والصلاه وحضور القدسات بعمل كده بس برضه
حاسه ان مش هو ده سماع صوت ربنا وبس حاسه ان في حاجه ناقصه عشان اقدر اسمع صوته


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

أحب اقول نقطة مهمة جداً وعن خبرة، حينما لا نسمع صوت الله بعد ما كنا بنسمعه ونميزه جداً، لا بد من أن نعرف أن هناك شيءٌ ما خاطئ حدث عندنا في داخلنا، لأن أكيد الله طلب حاجة منا ومش عملناها، والله لن يعطي صوته او شيء جديد إلا بعد لما ننفذ ما طلبه منا أولاً، لذلك علينا أن نفتش قلبنا هل هنك مثلاً شيء ما حدث وسقطنا بسببة فشعرنا بالعزلة عن الله، أم هناك طلب محدد واضح من الله ولم نعمل به، أو وصية كسرناها ولم نحيا بها، أو أهملنا في شيء أو لم نهتم بتنقية القلب بمواظبة واستمرار ونركز في حياتنا !!! وأن حدث هذا ولو سقطنا من ترتيب حياتنا أو وعدنا لله فمكتوب: [ فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى ] (رؤيا 2: 5)
وفي هذه الحالة الصلاة التي ستُستجاب فقط هي: [ *أكشف يا رب قلبي وشاور لي على الخطية أو أي شيء أنت عاوزني اتوب عنه* ]، ولو الكلام صادق الله هايكشف الخلل والعطب فين ويصلحه لما نسلمه إليه ونعترف به امامه بيننا وبينه في مخدعنا...​


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

> ففي بداية الطريق  الروحي نشعر بدعوة الله لنا ونستجيب فنفرح ونُسر جداً، لكن ونحن في الطريق  أحيانا لا ننتبه لخطواتنا بالرغم من التحذيرات الإلهية،



بالظبط كده استاذنا 
وهي دي المشكله
يعني افهم من كلام حضرتك ان في الاول ربنا احبنا وجعلنا خاصته ولما بعدنا عنه بأرادتنا يبقي المفروض احنا اللي لازم نرجع وندور عليه 

شكرا استاذ ايمن 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> طب ازاي اقدر اسمع صوته او بيدعوني وانا مش بستجيب يعني لو حضرتك قولت لي تسمعي صوته في قراءة الانجيل والصلاه وحضور القدسات بعمل كده بس برضه
> حاسه ان مش هو ده سماع صوت ربنا وبس حاسه ان في حاجه ناقصه عشان اقدر اسمع صوته



*أختنا الغالية
لا يختلف أثنان علي أن الإيمان ليس فقط بالتصديق الحسي
مقدمة منها إلي إستماع صوت رب المجد بالآذان المحدودة
لذا يكون تفعيل تلك الحاسة قلبياً لتكون مُستجيبة لنداء رب المجد
فنرجو ربنا دوماً من أجل أن يُنهض حواسنا جميعها كي ما نستمع
لصوتة يُغيرنا لصورتُه فبالحق نصير نستمع إليه دوماً .... مودتي*


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أحب اقول نقطة مهمة جداً وعن خبرة، حينما لا نسمع صوت الله يعد ما كنا بنسمهعه ونميزه جداً، لا بد من أن نعرف أن هناك شيء ما حدث عندنا في داخلنا، لأن أكيد الله طلب حاجة منا ومش عملناها، والله لن يعطي صوته او شيء جديد إلا بعد لما ننفذ ما طلبه منا أولاً، لذلك علينا أن نفتش قلبنا هل هنك مثلاً شيء ما حدث وسقطنا بسببة فشعرنا بالعزلة عن الله، أم هناك طلب محدد واضح من الله ولم نعمل به، أو وصية كسرناها ولم نحيا بها، أو أهملنا في شيء أو لم نهتم بتنقية القلب بمواظبة واستمرار ونركز في حياتنا !!! وأن حدث هذا ولو سقطنا من ترتيب حياتنا أو وعدنا لله فمكتوب: [ فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى ] (رؤيا 2: 5)
> وفي هذه الحالة الصلاة التي ستُستجاب فقط هي: [ *أكشف يا رب قلبي وشاور لي على الخطية أو أي شيء أنت عاوزني اتوب عنه* ]، ولو الكلام صادق الله هايكشف الخلل والعطب فين ويصلحه لما نسلمه إليه ونعترف به امامه بيننا وبينه في مخدعنا...​



هل الفتور في الصلاه تبعد الانسان عن ربنا 
وهل ربنا ها يهملنا او يبعدنا عنه عشان مافيش صلاه بحراره بالرغم من ان ربنا عارف حبنا له وعدم مخالفة وصاياه


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية
> لا يختلف أثنان علي أن الإيمان ليس فقط بالتصديق الحسي
> مقدمة منها إلي إستماع صوت رب المجد بالآذان المحدودة
> لذا يكون تفعيل تلك الحاسة قلبياً لتكون مُستجيبة لنداء رب المجد
> ...



كلامك صح اخي ادمن 
المفروض ان العلاقه بينا وبين ربنا تبقي بالروح والقلب مش بالسمع والقراءه بس


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ينقل الى المرشد الروحي*​


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هل الفتور في الصلاه تبعد الانسان عن ربنا
> وهل ربنا ها يهملنا او يبعدنا عنه عشان مافيش صلاه بحراره بالرغم من ان ربنا عارف حبنا له وعدم مخالفة وصاياه



انا مش قصدي كده طبعاً، لأن الله لا يبعد عنا إطلاقاً، أحنا اللي بنبعد عنه، فهو حاضر دائماً لكن آذنا بتبقى ثقيلة، لأن لازم نشوف سبب الفتور ايه، وهل هو فتور والا جفاف روحي، فالفتور الروحي وراه خطية حتماً، حُب شيء آخر أتى قبل المسيح الرب، وربما يكون شيء من التعالي، أو الاكتفاء.. الخ، يعني مش شرط خطية مباشرة... [ أنا عارف أعمالك إنك لست بارداً ولا حاراً، ليتك كنت بارداً أو حاراً. هكذا لأنك فاتر ولستُ بارداً ولا حاراً أنا مزمع أن أتقيأك من فمي. أنك تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولستُ تعلم انك أَنت الشقي والبئس وفقير وأعمى وعُريان. أشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهباً مُصفى بالنار لكي تستغني وثياباً بيضاً لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عٌريتك وكحل عينيك بكحل لكي تبصر. إني كل من أحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه *فكن غيوراً وتُب* ] (رؤيا 3: 15 - 19)

أما لو كان جفاف روحي، بمعنى أن أحياناً لا نجد تعزيات من الله وندخل في طريق نشعر أنه ظلام من جهتنا بحيث أن الإنسان هنا الله عايزه يدخل في مرحلة جديدة، إيمان اقوى وأعمق وأصيل راسخ لا يهتز مهما ما كانت الأحوال أو الظرف، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون هناك خطية ما، بل كل شيء جيد وتمام من جهة أن الإنسان لم يفعل شيء ضد الوصية أو أنه لازال محافظ على نظامه وترتيب حياته مع الله، لذلك يتسائل مثل من في هذه الحالة (مثل أيوب في العهد القديم): [ لماذا هذا يا رب أنا مش فاهم، فانا لم أُخطئ إليك ولو أخطأت أكشف لي ]، فلو فتش لا يجد شيء به أحزن الرب، ولا يجد تبكيت لا من ضمير ولا من روح الله، فممكن يتلخبط شوية لكن الأب الروحي المُحنك ممكن يوجهه في هذه الساعة ويكشف له أنه دخل في خبرة جديدة أعمق أن صبر فيها وسلم الأمر لله الحي بثقة، إيمانه يتقوى جداً ويخرج من هذه المرحلة بقوة عظيمة ومجد وخبرة أعمق، بحيث يكون أكثر انفتاحاً على الله مملوء من كل قوة ونعمة وفرح في الروح القدس.
​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع حلو واراء جميلة جداااااا
اعتقد فى حياتنا الروحية
لما بنلاقى عمل ربنا
بنقفذ فرحا مثلا الطير
اللى بيطيرمرة واحدة بدونالانتباء الى خطوات
فممكن يدوخ ويوقع على الارض
او تيجى لحظة على غفلة كدا يستطوالانسان
السبب هوالفتور الروحى اللى عندنا
فى بداية الطريق بنفرح برجوعنا بربنا
لكن بعد كدا بنقع وبنبعد عنة

*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ يا جميل كلامك هنا مش دقيق ومش صح خالص، لأن سبب البعد هو الطفولة الروحية وعدم النضوج، لأن أحياناً كثيرة الإنسان بيعتمد على الانفعالات العاطفية وهي مثل الأرجوحة تطير به لفوق ثم تنخفض به لأسفل، ثم يصعد ويهبط وممكن أن تقذف به بعيداً، فكل هذا نتاج تقلبات نفسية عاطفية تحتاج ضبط بالروح وحياة توبة حقيقية تظهر في ثقة الإيمان وحياة المحبة التي تظهر بحفظ الوصية وطلب معونة الروح القدس بالصلاة الدائمة لكي يقوِّم النفس ويقودها في الطريق المستقيم، كن معافي​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل كلامك هنا مش دقيق ومش صح خالص، لأن سبب البعد هو الطفولة الروحية وعدم النضوج، لأن أحياناً كثيرة الإنسان بيعتمد على الانفعالات العاطفية وهي مثل الأرجوحة تطير به لفوق ثم تنخفض به لأسفل، ثم يصعد ويهبط وممكن أن تقذف به بعيداً، فكل هذا نتاج تقلبات نفسية عاطفية تحتاج ضبط بالروح وحياة توبة حقيقية تظهر في ثقة الإيمان وحياة المحبة التي تظهر بحفظ الوصية وطلب معونة الروح القدس بالصلاة الدائمة لكي يقوِّم النفس ويقودها في الطريق المستقيم، كن معافي​


*ماهو دا اللى قصدى علية 
بس وبعدين عشان التصرفات الطفولية
زى ما بتقول والواحد مننا يزهق بسرعةوبيحس بى ممل
وانةحياتة مش هترجع لربناوكانها زى ما كانت 
مش تتغير وكانة لحظة عيشنا فيها مع ربنا 
ورجعنا اكتر من الاول وحشين  ايةالملل دا
الواحد قريب يفقد الامل بجد*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

شوف يا جميل المشاكل النفسية بتأثر على حياة الإنسان حينما يكون منحصراً فيها ويمارس حياته بصورة غير طبيعية تحت ضغوط الحياة اليومية، فبيعتمد على مشاعره والمشاعر عادةً متقلبة وهذا يختلف عن الإيمان الحي الثابت الذي فيه احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع القيامة والحياة، لأن الإيمان بطيبعته إيجابي يدفع الإنسان للأمام حتى أنه يزيد وينمو في النعمة مهما ما كانت الظروف والأيام صعبة، لكن المشاعر تجعل الإنسان متقلب حسب النفسية فيحدث ملل وزهق شديد حتى انه مرة يفقد الأمل ويبقى في الحضيض، ومرة يبقى في القمة ويشعر انه طاير ويسبح في عالم الخيال الرومانسي وتارة يبقى هذا ولا ذاك ومش قادر يفهم نفسه.. وهكذا يتقلب على كل شكل أو لون، إلى أن ينتبه ويستيقظ ويرتب حياته ترتيب سليم ويتعالج من مشاكلة النفسية، لأن الإنسان لو فضل محصور في مشاكلة الشخصية والنفسية سينكسر في النهاية ويحيا في كآبة دائمة.. إلهنا الحي يكون معك ومع كل طالبي اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> شوف يا جميل المشاكل النفسية بتأثر على حياة الإنسان حينما يكون منحصراً فيها ويمارس حياته بصورة غير طبيعية تحت ضغوط الحياة اليومية، فبيعتمد على مشاعره والمشاعر عادةً متقلبة وهذا يختلف عن الإيمان الحي الثابت الذي فيه احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع القيامة والحياة، لأن الإيمان بطيبعته إيجابي يدفع الإنسان للأمام حتى أنه يزيد وينمو في النعمة مهما ما كانت الظروف والأيام صعبة، لكن المشاعر تجعل الإنسان متقلب حسب النفسية فيحدث ملل وزهق شديد حتى انه مرة يفقد الأمل ويبقى في الحضيض، ومرة يبقى في القمة ويشعر انه طاير ويسبح في عالم الخيال الرومانسي وتارة يبقى هذا ولا ذاك ومش قادر يفهم نفسه.. وهكذا يتقلب على كل شكل أو لون، إلى أن ينتبه ويستيقظ ويرتب حياته ترتيب سليم ويتعالج من مشاكلة النفسية، لأن الإنسان لو فضل *محصور في مشاكلة الشخصية والنفسية سينكسر في النهاية ويحيا في كآبة دائمة.*. إلهنا الحي يكون معك ومع كل طالبي اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين​


*بالظبط كدا يا بابا المشاكل النفسية 
بتخلى الانسان متقلب المزاج
خصوص مع حالتى الضغوط 
النفسية واالاحتيجات الظروف الصعبة
اللى بمر بيها وصلتنى لى حالة
دى اللى متلون عليها بالون الاحمر فى كلامك
يا بابا*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعينك يا جيمل بس حاول تمارس حياتك وتفكر بطريقة إيجابية وكل الأمور هاتبقى للأفضل دائماً، بس انت اسعى بجديه ونشاط والحال هاتيغير أكيد، النعمة تكون معك وإلهنا الحي يمد يده ويعطيك نعمة آمين​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الحي يعينك يا جيمل بس حاول تمارس حياتك وتفكر بطريقة إيجابية وكل الأمور هاتبقى للأفضل دائماً، بس انت اسعى بجديه ونشاط والحال هاتيغير أكيد، النعمة تكون معك وإلهنا الحي يمد يده ويعطيك نعمة آمين​


*الكلام سهل الفعل صعب
الجسد صعب المقاومة
فهل رايت صقر اونسر يسد اسد اوفيلا
مستحيل :smil8:
ههههههههههههه
الامل مستحيل دا ضايع فى ضايع مضمون*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفيش معنى
 إنك تعيش بين البينين
 يا ترسم الضحكة بإيديك
 يا تقضى طول عمرك حزين
 إنك فى عِز القرب تختار البعاد
 و انك تقابل حتى ضعفك بالعناد
 انك فى حضن الفرح تشتاق للدموع
 وتعى أول خطوة يناديك الرجوع
 و إيه معنى
 انك تعيش كل الحياة
 بلا معنى*

*منقول الكلام دا بس بيحصلى علطول
*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هي دية مشكلتك الحقيقية يا جميل اليأس وانك تقول مش فيه فايدة، فاستسلمت لليأس ومش عايز تتحرك نهائي، فالموضوع بيكبر ويزيد وده مش حل انت بتقتل نفسك بنفسك، لازم تضع أمل وتبدأ بخطوة، ممكن الواحد يبدأ بنقل جبل بمعلقة، العمل صعب وكبير لكن بيتم مع المثابرة...​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هي دية مشكلتك الحقيقية يا جميل اليأس وانك تقول مش فيه فايدة، فاستسلمت لليأس ومش عايز تتحرك نهائي، فالموضوع بيكبر ويزيد وده مش حل انت بتقتل نفسك بنفسك، لازم تضع أمل وتبدأ بخطوة، ممكن الواحد يبدأ بنقل جبل بمعلقة، العمل صعب وكبير لكن بيتم مع المثابرة...​


*الامل بنسبة لى وهم كيف اعطى لى نفسى الامل وهووهم
وكانك تقول لى خد الشمعة دى وولعها وانت معاك الولعة 
وانا معيشى اقعد ادور على الولعة ومش لقيها اهونفس الحكاية
فى حياتى الروحية الجسد بيخون ملهوش امان من حاجات كتير 
وكتيررررررر اووووووى كمان
الفرح لحظات قصيرة جدااااااا
والحزن حبيبى الانتيم وصحبى وصديق عمرى بجدهههههههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

على فكره انت اللي حاصر نفسك في دايرة وقافل عليها ومش عايز تخرج منها فرميت الولاعة والشمعة وحتى نفسك... يا حبيب قلبي سيبك من تضييع الوقت في الحزن ورثاء النفس والبكاء على كل ما مضى وفات، لازم تتحرك واخرج خارج الدايرة المحصور فيها يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين...​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> على فكره انت اللي حاصر نفسك في دايرة وقافل عليها ومش عايز تخرج منها فرميت الولاعة والشمعة وحتى نفسك... يا حبيب قلبي سيبك من تضييع الوقت في الحزن ورثاء النفس والبكاء على كل ما مضى وفات، لازم تتحرك واخرج خارج الدايرة المحصور فيها يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين...​


*سجن من اربع حيطان كلة مليان ظلام ممفهوش نور
ومش معايا مفتاح الخروج الامل مفقود نهائى بى امانة اسم المسيح*


----------

